# Power Hand planer jig question



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has built a jig that would allow a person to use a power hand planer like a table planer joiner?

Cliff


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Cliff, I'm sure it could be done but I sure wouldn't take the time and trouble to do it. It seems that it would be easier to clamp your workpieces to a bench and use your planer as intended by the mfr. Probably alot safer too.

Jeff


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

Seems like that would be very dangerous since the blade would be exposed with no gaurd on it like a real jointer. And it would have a very short out feed table...may not work very well.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I like your name, Novice.... because I'm a novice too.

Answer your question, no..... but I have toyed with ideas, just in my head. If you find any examples on line or try an experiment, please post about it!


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't do it.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Considering the pleathora of 4",Delta jointers "out there" on the cheap,agree with others.......just don't.BW


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

It's FAR easier to make a joiner table using a router. I have one that is just over 6' long and work excellently. My design has the stock run through laying on it's side instead of standing up like a regular joiner, but it still produces very, very straight stock.

I have several bits I use, depending on stock thickness. But my favorite is this: http://wnwoodworkingschool.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=2

1-1/8" diameter, 2" tall , 6 flute spiral cut pattern bit. Leaves a glass smooth surface better than you will achieve on any straight knife joiner, and likely most helical head joiners as well. It's not cheap, but it has other uses as well, like pattern routing.

I do have a 4"-cut bit for cutting thick stock or face joining narrow boards, and while I am limited in that aspect, my long table is far better than any you will find on a 4" joiner.

I used a torsion box design for my table, and a simple 2 piece fence system so I can adjust the outfeed to be inline with the bit, and use the infeed to adjust for depth of cut. 
I've been using it for over a year now (the table), and it's simply awesome.

As for using the power planer, keep it in your hands where it belongs. You will never achieve good results using it as a joiner. I have a friend who insisted on trying, and after several weeks, admitted it was near impossible to get anything near acceptable results. There are too many limitations and drawbacks.

Anyway, you can get a 4" joiner from WoodWorker's Supply for $110. Granted, it's not going to be the best joiner ever, but it's sure to be better than a hand held planer rigged up as a joiner.
http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2

Now don't get me wrong, it's good to think and use your imagination, just this time the idea wasn't the best. Keep thinking though, you may come up with a real winner someday and design the next tool that all of us are using.

Wayne


----------



## Flachland- Tischler (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't know the american tool market. We europeans can buy power hand planer with workpiece- related accessories to use it as a table planer. Did you know the german company "Bosch"? 

If you're a novice, don't try to build accessories yourself!!.....or anything else. A planer is a very dangerous tool.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Flachland- Tischler said:


> I don't know the american tool market. We europeans can buy power hand planer with workpiece- related accessories to use it as a table planer. Did you know the german company "Bosch"?
> 
> If you're a novice, don't try to build accessories yourself!!.....or anything else. A planer is a very dangerous tool.


I myself own a Bosch 1594K power planer, and I'm not familiar with any accessory to allow use as a table mounted joiner? I even checked the Bosch USA site and there isn't anything I can see there either?

Could you post a link to the accessory you speak of or possibly provide a part number? It would be much appreciated.

Wayne


----------



## buckeye326 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Bosch 1594 Planer*

Yo
I am thinking of buying one of these.
I would like to use it as a thickness planer.
Has anyone had any experience using it this way?
:smile:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

buckeye326 said:


> Yo
> I am thinking of buying one of these.
> I would like to use it as a thickness planer.
> Has anyone had any experience using it this way?
> :smile:


If you want a reasonably priced, safe alternative to a thickness planner, I'd recommend you look into the Woodhaven planning jig.




:yes:


----------



## buckeye326 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks John
I'll check the Woodhaven sled out.

Bob


----------



## epo916 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Power Planer Jig*

Novice, I made up some plans a while back. You should check them out!


----------



## fipple (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi just joined thought I'd say hi


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Visions said:


> I myself own a Bosch 1594K power planer, and I'm not familiar with any accessory to allow use as a table mounted joiner? I even checked the Bosch USA site and there isn't anything I can see there either?
> 
> Could you post a link to the accessory you speak of or possibly provide a part number? It would be much appreciated.
> 
> Wayne


 
I have a Bosch hand planer, must be about eight years old at least. You could buy an attachment to convert it and I thought about it at the time.

I didn't get much encouragement from the various Bosch resellers here who thought the idea was a failure, so I let the idea slip by. I am not sure if they are available now anyway.

Pete


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

The idea is always there!

Check this out 
http://youtu.be/68sXtC5mLSU


----------



## cowtown_eric (Feb 16, 2013)

Most hand power planers come with a fence attachment, and that is typically wimpo , but with the help of a machinists square and a piece of plywood, can be easily set up to cut a precise 90 degree joint.

Some folks have suggested using a 4" jointer, but I'd not opt for that option with planing the long dimension of a door. Even with a 6" or 8" jointer at my disposal, (which cannot be easily taken to a worksite for such type of work) I still wouldn't do it in the shop on those tools, I'd rather use the hand planer with an accurate 90 degree fence. 

I do know sime mfgrs make "holders" which hold the planer upside down to supposedly turn them into small jointers, but I'd rather not use them ( I do have one in the shop) and they don't have safety gaurds to boot (mentioned by others)

I'd rather move the tool than the workpiece, moreso with larger stuff like doors. Even with 6 and 8" jointers to use I'd opt for this perspective when it comes to stuff like doors. 

You din't miss out not buying the accessory at the time. Methinks you would find it of little utility.The accurate 90 degree fence is worthwhile fabricating though

Of course a good jointer plane with a fence is also an option. 

Eric in Calgary


----------

